# خطوات انشاء مسبح منزلي (بالصور)



## ليث الدليمي (10 أبريل 2006)

الاخوان الاعزاء 
اليكم خطوات انشاء مسبح منزلي ارسلها لكم بواقع صورتين في كل رسالة تابعوالموضوع يوميا وفي النهاية سيكون لديكم فكرة عن ما يستلزم انشاء المسبح
المسبح مصمم بشكل كلوي ويحتوي على منظومة فلترة وتنظيف سطح الماء وانارة تحت مستوى سطح الماء اضافة الى حاقنات للماء من الجدران وسترون في بعض هذه الصور غرفة صغيرة بجانب المسبح مخصصة لاحتواء مضخات الماء والسخان والفلتر وبقية التجهيزات
سابدامعكم من مرحلة تهيئة القاعدة 
وبالمناسبة فان هذا المسبح انشأفي نفس المنزل الذي وافيتكم بصورة لواجهته في مشاركتي السابقة 
التي بعنوان (واجهة منزل)
الصور المرفقة
1الحفر وتهيئة القاعدة وتثبيت شكل المسبح
2تسليح القاعدة وربط مانع تسرب الماء (تهيئة لصب القاعدة بالخرسانة)
اتمنى ان تنال رضاكم

المهندس
ليث الدليمي
العراق المحتل بغداد


----------



## ليث الدليمي (10 أبريل 2006)

*اليكم اخواني الصورة4و5*

صب الخرسانة للقاعدة
وساوافيكم بالصور الباقية ان شاء الله


----------



## hosam mansour (10 أبريل 2006)

شغل حلو قوى ياليث 
بامكانيات بسيطه وانتاج عالى ؟ بس ممكن اعرف منك الاتى
1- نوع الفاصل ؟joint الذى استخدمته ! 
2- هل نفذت الكيكر للحوائط ! بعد صب خرسانه الاساس بمعنى حوالى 10 سم لشد الحوائط عليه؟
3- انت منشف الارض تمام وتقريبا فيه عندك مضخه لان ظاهر فى الصور خرطوم
وتحياتى وامنياتى وشكرى


----------



## ليث الدليمي (11 أبريل 2006)

*الاخ حسام منصور*

نعم قمت ببناء جدران ساندة
وكما سترى في الصورة المرفقة وقد استخدمت الفاصل عبارة عن حزام مطاطي يسمى عندنا (ووتر ستوب)
واي سؤال انا حاضر

ليث الدليمي
العراق المحتل بغداد


----------



## hosam mansour (12 أبريل 2006)

الاخ ليث
1-اعلم هناك نوعان للوتر استوب انشائيه وتمدديه 
cons. joint ,exc.joint لكننى رايت فى الصوره انك استعملت التمدديه؟ قد اكون خاطئا ! لكن لماذا ؟
2- سمك جدار الطوب المغلف لخرسانه الحائط كبير ؟ لماذا ؟ علما بان العمق بسيط !
لاتزعل من اسئلتلى فكلها اثراء للفكر الهندسى !( موش كده) وبالعراقى مو
مع احر الامنيات


----------



## barede (13 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً أيها الزميل العزيز على المعلومات المقدمة واجهد المبذول.


----------



## مهندس علي الخفاجي (19 أبريل 2006)

شكرا اخ ليث


----------



## المهندس قاسم (19 أبريل 2006)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عمروعلى3 (19 أبريل 2006)

كما قيل مسبقا
جزاك الله خيرا جهد جميل ومشكور


----------



## silverfox (1 مايو 2006)

مشكور أخي الكريم على هذا الموضوع وبالفعل كنت محتاجاً له لأني على وشك تنفيذ مسبح ولم أقم بذلك من قبل..


----------



## majid222 (1 مايو 2006)

أشكرك أخي الكريم على الموضوع، ولكن ألا ترى أن فكرة بناء المسبح الآن قليلة نظراً لوجود مسابح جاهزة بجميع المقاسات والأشكال. 
تحياتي


----------



## silverfox (2 مايو 2006)

الأخ Majid222
صحيح أن المسابح الجاهزة اصبحت متوفرة بأشكال كثيرة ولكن حسب معلوماتي فإن أسعارها فلكية وأعتقد أن فكرة إنشاء مسبح تصبح أقل تكلفة من شراء مسبح جاهز..
هذه معلوماتي في سوريا وإن كانت لديك معلومات أخرى عن الموضوع فأرجو أن تضعها لنا هنا علنا نستفيد منها جميعاً.
مع تحياتي ....


----------



## احلى مهندسة (3 مايو 2006)

شكرا اخ ليث على الموضوع .... بس احب اعرف خطوات البناء ... لانه معروض علية بناء مسبح و من شفت موضوعك فرحت لانه جنت حايرة منين ابدي و شلون...


----------



## محمدقادر (10 مايو 2006)

بارك الله وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mselg (24 مايو 2006)

جهد كبير يجب أن تشكر علية


----------



## المساعد 1 (26 مايو 2006)

الله يعطيكم العافية ومشكورين على المجهود


----------



## حبكي سيدتي (4 يونيو 2006)

تعلموا ان تستفيدوا من بعضكم واربطؤا السنتكم ان فكرة عقولكم على اهانت احد عليكم بالتفاعل المثمر يا باش مهندسين وفق الله صاحب الموضوع والسائلين والمعلقين جزاء الثواب باثراء موقعنا بما فية الفائدة والنفع


----------



## احمد حمدان (8 يونيو 2006)

شكرا" يأخ العزيز ليث : انه بالفعل موضوع جيد ورائع وياحبذا لو صور اكثر تبين طريقه تركيب الـ water stop ونوعه . الشكر الجزيل لك .


----------



## المهندسان (11 يونيو 2006)

شي راااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## asd06 (11 يونيو 2006)

مشكور أخي الكريم على هذا الموضوع الجميل.....


----------



## osama2d (11 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## هان البيك (10 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكور اخى وجزاك الله كل خير وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك بما تفيد به مهندسين العرب والمسلمين بما يقويهم ويعينهم على الانتصار على مهندسى الغرب لنعود ثانية حاملى راية العلم كما كنا فلنبداء من حيث أنتهوا كما بدأو 
هم من حيث انتهينا


----------



## nedal_eng (11 أكتوبر 2006)

عفية عليكم يالعراقيين والله رفعتوا راسنا 
بوجودك وبوجود الاستاذ احمد ناصح و امثالكم اصحاب النفوس المعطاءة
نستطيع ان ننهض بعراقنا وامتنا العربية ان شاء الله


----------



## ليث الدليمي (20 أكتوبر 2006)

اشكر جميع الاخوان الذين ارسلوا ارائهم بالموضوع


----------



## hhaay (2 يناير 2007)

نشكرك فعلا يأخانا الكريم ، لكنى أويد الرأى بإن إنشاء المسابح الأن أصبح بإستخدام جوانب سابقة التجهيز والإعتماد على التبطين من الداخل بمشمعات عالية الجودة وعازلة تماما.


----------



## م-اريج (2 يناير 2007)

جميل جدا اخ ليث وشكرا لك


----------



## zaidsarsam (3 يناير 2007)

عفيه عليك والله خوش موضوع 
انريد نشوف منك مشاركات اكثر يا ريت

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## مصطفي ابو (3 يناير 2007)

]أشكرك أخي الكريم على الموضوع ا رى أن فكرة بناء المسبح الآن قليلة نظراً لوجود مسابح صغيرة بجميع الاشكال اما فيما يختص بالمسابح الاولمبية 25*50 فهي تحتاج الي


----------



## fihonil (7 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م. تميم قحطاني (7 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bme (7 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Mazin Deu (8 يناير 2007)

مرحبا ليث, شي لطيف انو زميل من بلدي العزيز وتحديدا من مدينتي...مدينة الحب والألم بغداد بهذا المستوى الرائع. سعيد بلقائك. المهندس مازن, طالب ماجستير في المانيا


----------



## م. حياة سرور (8 يناير 2007)

جميل جميل
بارك الله فيك أخي من العراق
ولربما أن الشكل الكلوي أعطى المسبح جمالا أكتر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nabil2005 (9 يناير 2007)

مشكور أخ ليث،
و رحم الله الشهيد بإذن الله صدام حسين المجيد
السلام عليكم


----------



## محمد حسين لفته (7 مارس 2007)

تحيه معطره باالياسمين الى ليث الدليمي


----------



## osamaelattar (13 مارس 2007)

مشكور اخواني بس في مشكلة كل مفتح الصور اللي بالمرفقات متبانش 
اية السبب


----------



## عباس المهندس (14 مارس 2007)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا جزيلا على المشاركه ولكن واجهتني مشكلة فالصور لاتفتح لدي في المتصفح مع جزيل الشكر .............عباس العمري


----------



## Rasha07 (5 أبريل 2007)

شكرا اخي العزيز انت عراقي وترفع الراس


----------



## Alshahin (5 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع وعلى التعليقات التي أثرت الموضوع


----------



## حليف الليل (5 أبريل 2007)

تسلم على المشاركه الجميله وجزاك الله خير


----------



## kassem714 (5 أبريل 2007)

مشكووة اخي مشاركة حلة


----------



## قاسم الكيم (5 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً أيها الزميل العزيز على المعلومات المقدمة واجهد المبذول.


----------



## طارق عبد الرضا (5 أبريل 2007)

موضوع جيد وبارك الله على هذا العمل


----------



## الذيباني (19 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وسدد خطاك والله ينصرنا على المحتل 
كانت صور رائعة تعطي مفهوم بسيط وواضح على المسابح


----------



## eng_frg (22 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا واسال الله ان ينصركم على شيعة البيت الابيض و النصارى الملاعين


----------



## محمد كامل عبده (20 مايو 2007)

أشكرك أيها الأخ الكريم


----------



## حول العالم (21 مايو 2007)

مشكورين اخي ليث بس ياليت تعطينا فكرة مبسطة للتصميم الانشائي للحوائط والارضية


----------



## كريم العاني (21 مايو 2007)

مجهود رائع و طريقة العمل ان شاء الله صحيحة ولكن كم هو عمق المسبح ان امكن ؟ وتكملة باقي التفاصيل رجاااااااااءا 
مع التقدير 
المهندس : كريم العاني


----------



## نوفل عبد الرزاق (21 مايو 2007)

عمل جميل جدا ولكن افضل ان يكون التبطين الداخلي السطح النهائي من السيراميك


----------



## eng.amani (21 مايو 2007)

موضوع كتير حلو 
بس ياريت يكون مفصل اكتر هدي اول مرة اشوف انشاء مسبح 
عشان هيك بدي استفيد من كل حرف 
لو ممكن يابشمهندس 
على الاقل كل يوم جزء ونسال عن اللي بدنا اياه 
حيكون اكتر فائده 
شكرا​ 

م. اماني من غزة


----------



## Mu7ammad (21 مايو 2007)

... بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ... 
... وجزاك الله خير جزاء ....
​​


----------



## حاتم المختار (22 مايو 2007)

*بغداد*

مجهود قيم مشكور عليه


----------



## حاتم المختار (22 مايو 2007)

*بغداد*

:15: مجهود قيم مشكور عليه


----------



## engramy (22 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا
على هذا الموضوع الجديد
وفي إنتظار المزيد من الصور


----------



## sahm_elislam (22 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## قمر/2 (6 يونيو 2007)

مجهود رائع يا اخ ليث الدليمي نشكرك عليه


----------



## Endaziar (6 يونيو 2007)

wowow... 
thank you very much,


----------



## sail (6 يونيو 2007)

الف شكر على المجهود و الى الامام


----------



## mohd00026 (6 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (7 يونيو 2007)

شكرا على الصور


----------



## رعد هاني (18 يونيو 2007)

ليث الدليمي قال:


> الاخوان الاعزاء
> اليكم خطوات انشاء مسبح منزلي ارسلها لكم بواقع صورتين في كل رسالة تابعوالموضوع يوميا وفي النهاية سيكون لديكم فكرة عن ما يستلزم انشاء المسبح
> المسبح مصمم بشكل كلوي ويحتوي على منظومة فلترة وتنظيف سطح الماء وانارة تحت مستوى سطح الماء اضافة الى حاقنات للماء من الجدران وسترون في بعض هذه الصور غرفة صغيرة بجانب المسبح مخصصة لاحتواء مضخات الماء والسخان والفلتر وبقية التجهيزات
> سابدامعكم من مرحلة تهيئة القاعدة
> ...


ليث دليمي شكرا على الصور مفيدة جدا لكن اخي العزيز ليس هناك داعي لتعريف نفسك من العراق المحتل اعتقد هنا منبر للعلم والمعرفة لا للتجاذبات السياسية اترك هذا الموضوع رجاء في المرات القادمة


----------



## ليث الدليمي (25 يوليو 2007)

*بارك الله فيك*



رعد هاني قال:


> ليث دليمي شكرا على الصور مفيدة جدا لكن اخي العزيز ليس هناك داعي لتعريف نفسك من العراق المحتل اعتقد هنا منبر للعلم والمعرفة لا للتجاذبات السياسية اترك هذا الموضوع رجاء في المرات القادمة


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

مالذي ازعجك من قولي ان العراق محتل؟ اوليس العراق بمحتل؟ ام ماذا ترى انت؟
اليست بغداد اسيره؟ ترزح تحت ظلم الصعاليك ؟ هذا اولا
اما ثانيا فاسمي ليث الدليمي !وليس المهم ان تفهم انت ان كلمة الدليمي لقب وليست اسم فالمهم ان من احتلوا العراق(سميهم الضيوف ان شئت فذلك شانك) يعرفون ذلك جيدا.....
وعلى كل حال ان كنت انا الدليمي او دليمي كما اردت تصغيري (على ما اعتقد) فليس هذا المهم . فصاحب النسب لايغمط للناس انسابهم.لكن المهم هو ذهولي من ردك الفج (النشاز) فلو اطلعت على ردود ومساهمات جميع الزملاءعلى مشاركتي لعرفت كم انك موتور وكم هي نشاز مشاركتك.
والعتب كل العتب على ادارة الملتقى التي ..............
واخيرا انصحك بالنصيحة التالية(اذا لم تكن نافعا فلا تضر)
وعذرا من اعضاء المنتدى لانك اجبرتني ان اجعل من مشاركتي منبرا(للتجاذبات السياسية)
والسلام عليكم

ليث الدليمي
العراق المحتل من الفرس والامريكان واقزامهم


----------



## رعد هاني (25 يوليو 2007)

*ليث دليمي*

يا أخ ليث دليمي لا احد ينكر ان العراق محتل واعتقد من اسباب احتلال العراق هو المزايداة الكاذبة على حب العراق فيا أخ ليث دليمي كفانا مزايدات على حب العراق ولنهتم بالعلم والتقدم علنا نساعد العراق افضل تسخير الشعارات الوطنية لاعادة مجد ذهب بلا رجعة واطلب منك اخي العزيز الاستمرار بتزويدنا بالمعلومات الهندسية المفيدة وشكرا للجميع


----------



## hassan2006 (25 يوليو 2007)

thank you mr


----------



## civileng_amira (25 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد حسين لفته (16 سبتمبر 2007)

النصر و التحرير لعراقنا الحبيب ان شاء الله


----------



## ENG123 (16 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا أخ ليث
و حفظ الله العراق


----------



## متواجد (27 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه الصور الرائعة.


----------



## نورالبغداديه (5 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا جهد جميل ومشكور


----------



## DESKTOP (5 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا جهد جميل ومشكور


----------



## م عامر (5 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
المهندس ليث ممكن لو سمحت تفاصيل أكثر مثل التسليح للجدران والأرضيات مقاسات المسبح
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## Burhan Muhammed Sh (5 نوفمبر 2007)

مشـــــــــــــــــــكور يا ابطال يا اخ الكريم


----------



## عممر (30 ديسمبر 2007)

أشكرك أخي الكريم


----------



## **قطـــــر** (30 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووور ياباش مهندس ليث على الصور ونتمنى أن نرى الجديد من صور المسبح بعد الإنجااااااااااز الكلى


----------



## مصابيح الهدى (30 ديسمبر 2007)

أخى الفاضل. المهندس ليث الدليمى
شكرا على موضوعك بارك الله فيك
مع انى غير متخصصة فى هذا المجال لاكن أحب أعرف كثيرا معلومات عن هذا المجال
أما أخى الفاضل عن موضوع العراق المحتل
 لاتغضب أخى أصعب شيئ انك تكون مجروح وحتى الكلمة الطيبة يبخل الكثير عنها
من حقك انك تعبر عن بلدك وحبك لها ولكل يعرف حضارات وعلوم العراق ولا يتجاهل أحد علماءه


----------



## مصابيح الهدى (30 ديسمبر 2007)

أخى الفاضل . المهندس ليت الدليمى
شكرا على موضوعك وبارك الله فيك
اما أخى الفاضل عن العراق المحتل
لا تغضب أخى أصعب شيئ انك تكون مجروح والبعض يبخل حتى بالكلمة الطيبة
من حقك انك تعبر عن بلدك وحبك لها 
ولا أحد يتجاهل حضارة العراق ولا علماءه


----------



## اسماعيل الجمل (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*مشكووور*

مشكووووررررررررررر


----------



## دينادينا (30 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا اوي عالمجهود ده
واتمني من الله ان ترجع العراق لاهلها


----------



## boba17 (31 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور على الموضوع الجميل ومنتظرين منك المشاركات الجديدة والمتميزة دائما


----------



## hardyheart (31 ديسمبر 2007)

خطوات واضحة أخ ليث شكرا لك.


----------



## ابو يسر (12 يناير 2008)

good job
thank you


----------



## إسلام سامي (13 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## مهندسة سين (13 يناير 2008)

الله يحظك وشكرا لتجاوبك معي


----------



## مهندسة سين (13 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا
ماهي ابعاد المسبح


----------



## مهندسة سين (15 يناير 2008)

موفق دائما باذن الله


----------



## وليدف (12 أبريل 2008)

مشكور اخي وجزاك الله خيرا 
لقد كنت محتاج لهده الصور


----------



## ahmmed (12 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وتحياتي الك ياخي العزيز على هذه المشاركه الرائعه


----------



## محمود الغزاوي (12 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مالك الزبيدي (2 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم
أخي العزيز لا ارى في الصورة عند صب قاعدة المسبح انك نفذت صب الكيكر معها واكتفيت بوضع الوتر ستوب وكان من المفروض ان تصب ولو 30 سم من الجدران للتخلص من المفصل الإنشائي الذي سوف يظهر لك بين الجدران والقاعدة وفائدة الكيكر كذلك لحصر قالب الجدران من الأسفل وأنصحك ان لاتسند القالب بواسطة القضبان لأنها سوف تسرب مياه وتكون كالثقوب وشكراً


----------



## حمورابي العراقي (10 يوليو 2008)

الاخ ليث الدليمي 
1-ارجو توضيح كيف يتم السيطرة على تسرب (نضوح) الماء على القاعدة والجدران باستعمال اي نوع من المواد.
2-في الصورة الرابعة يوجد حديد تسليح بشكل عمودي ينصف المسبح وبعدها غير موجود ماهي الفائدة منه.
مع فائق احترامي


----------



## خالد الحيمي (11 يوليو 2008)

مشششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور يابش مهندس


----------



## فاضل الفتلاوي (31 يوليو 2008)

شكرا يا اخي


----------



## عدنان الكسجي (2 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد 
اولا شكرا كل الشكر للأخ العزيز ليث الدليمي على هذا الموضوع الجميل 
وننتظر منك المزيد 
.
.
:....
اخ ليث اعجبتني جملة قلتها واظن انها في مكانها( ان لم تكن مفيدا لا تكن ضارا")


ولا تكن منزعجا فالكل يناديك وينتظروك كلنا نريد ان تكون معنا نعم نريدك معنا هيا هيا هيا


----------



## مهند صاحب العوادي (2 أغسطس 2008)

الصور جيدة وهناك بعض الاسئلة
1-هل استعملت الاسمنت المقاوم بالاساسات
2-الوتر ستووب جيد بشكل عام والافضل ان تعمل غروف لزيادة الاطمئنان لعدم تسرب الماء بين القاعدة والجدران 
3-تستعمل موادايضا مانعة للنش والنضح وهي مواد تقلل من مسامية الكونكريت تضاف مع الخلطة الخرسانية
4-عمل الاساسات بشكل عام بسيطة وعمل الجدران هي الاصعب بحيث يتم اسناد الجدران والمحافظة على سمك صب
الجدار مع عدم استخدام سلك الربط بين الوجة الداخلي والخارجي لانة سيكون نقطة ضعف لتسريب الماء
5- اذا كان الوجه الخارجي هو من الطابوق وكما مبين فعليك باسناد الوجه الداخلي على حدة
6- يجب مراعاة تصرف الماء الفائظ واستبدال الماء باخر جديد ونظيف بوضع منظومة للملئ والتصرف
7- توضع مواد الs.b.r مع اللبخ من الداخل لزيادة التصلب وتقليل تاثير الماء علية


----------



## مهندس سابا (20 أكتوبر 2008)

للمهتمين ببناء المسابح او المسطحات المائية 
تفضلوا عرض مصور عن كيفية بناء مسبح 
ارجو ان اكون قد ساهمت ولو بالقليل في هذا الموضوع الرائع 
مع جزيل الشكر لصاحب الموضوع 

الرابط من هنا :- http://www.uparab.com/files/ybPZTUc5QDfdfKKE.pdf

تقبلوا خالص تحياتي 
المواد الانشائية متوفره من خلال 
شركة جدار لتكنولوجيا البناء
عمان - الاردن


----------



## عادل الفيصل (20 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا للاخ ليث للمعلومات القيمة


----------



## براء فارس (21 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (1 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ ليث الدليمى
اولا العراق ليس بلدك وحدك العراق بلدكل العرب والذى لايحترمه ويحبه فهوعاق
مشاركة الاخ ربما كان مصيب لئلا يتحول الموضوع الى مناقشات التمس له عزرا وربما لا القاب فى بلاده فيخطى ولا يعلم عن التصغير فالبعض يخطئ فيكون خطاه اهانه ولا يقصد ارجو المعزره
سؤالى عن الحوائط هل هى خرسانيه ام من الطوب وماهى الرسومات والنوته الحسابه calculation sheet
موصفات المسابح بالنسبه للغرق وكده


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (1 نوفمبر 2008)

جزيت خيرا............


----------



## احمد البرام (6 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا اخوي وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## aswe456 (24 فبراير 2009)

أشكرك أخي الكريم على الموضوع،


----------



## استشاري البناء (24 فبراير 2009)

eng_frg قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا واسال الله ان ينصركم على شيعة البيت الابيض و النصارى الملاعين


ارجو من اخواني ادارة الملتقى ايقاف عضوية eng_frg والذي اثار الحفيضة المذهبية و اراد صب الزيت على النار لاشعال الفتنة الطائفية مستغلا هذا الملتقى


----------



## أبو أحمد اليماني (25 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
أرجو من الأخ( ليث)الاستمرار في الشرح وتنزيل الصور الإيضاحية لأن الموضوع بدأ يخرج عن مساره من كثرة الردود.


مثل إنجليزي (من كثرة الأشجار لم نعد نرى الغابة)


----------



## sherwan80a (25 فبراير 2009)

شكرا الك,بس لو كنت ارفقت المخططات الانشائية وتفريد تسليحو وصور لطريقة عزلو لكانت الاستفادة اكبر..


----------



## فوزي الزويني (4 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..بداية سلامي للجميع.. انا في الواقع اعمل في هذه الايام بانشاء مسبح منزلي ايضا ولكني في الواقع احتاج بعض


----------



## فوزي الزويني (4 أبريل 2009)

احتاج بعض المساعدات ومنها ماهي افضل المواد التي تقلل المسامات في الكونكريت وكيفية استعمالها


----------



## gasye (5 مايو 2009)

*أشكرك أخي الكريم على الموضوع*


----------



## سعيد1000 (21 مايو 2009)

اشكر اخي ليث واتمنا عرض الباقي من الصور


----------



## احمد عراق (22 مايو 2009)

طبعا جزيل الشكر تنفيذ بغاية الروعه خاصة شكل المنحنيات تووب و"الخلفه" اللي بانيه راقي بس اني عندي سؤال؟اذا مستخدم كيكر مو اعتقد رح يصير jointثاني بين الكيكر والجدار الجديد؟يعني ممكن يصير نضح من هاي المنطقة؟الي اعتقد الووتر ستوي مواصلها...تقبل سؤالي لغرض التوضيح اخي الكريم


----------



## ssrr22 (24 مايو 2009)

أخي العزيز 
لم توضح لنا طريقة عمل تمديدات التغذية والتصريف والفلاتر والإضاءة وغيرها 
ياحبذا تكون على هيئة صور


----------



## alkhle12 (24 مايو 2009)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع اخي ليث


----------



## ma_sheemy (24 مايو 2009)

أفادكم الله وجعلكم دوما فى طاعته


----------



## ميم ون (25 يوليو 2009)

يعطيك العافية .........


----------



## mbakir88 (25 يوليو 2009)

وفقك الله اخ ليث 
بس لو عامل بلانت رووم مع مضخه واعاده فلتره افضل واوفر عليك على المستقبل


----------



## هديل السعودي (26 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## كوردستان (26 يوليو 2009)

Thanks alot
thanks alot


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (26 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو امامه (26 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم : السؤال ما هي نوعية طوبار الجدران وكيف ستتم أعمال الطوبار بعد وضع حديد التسليح عادة في الجدران المسلحة يتم طوبار الجهة الخارجية ثم تتم اعمال التسليح وبعد ذلك يتم تقفيل الجهة الداخلية لأعمال الطوبار . ودمتم


----------



## ehab6000 (26 يوليو 2009)

الاخ العزي ليث
تحية طيبة ومجهود موفق باذن الله 
لي بعض الاستفسارات
تولاها لما نبني طوب خارجي مما يزيد من التكلفة بالاضافة الي عدم امكانية الكشف عن اي تسريب في العزل او تنشيع في الحوائط وبالطبع هذا كله لن نراه الا اذا كان الجسم الخرساني بالكامل مكشوف امامنا فاذا ظهرت نقطة تسريب نستطيع معالجتها من الداخل 
ثانيا استعمال الووتر ستوب غير امن حيث انه وقت الصب من الممكن ان ينصل من الرباط المثبت فيه مما يسبب تعشيش في الخرسانة داخلي غير مرئي ومن رائي انه من الافضل معالجة فاصل الصب بعد الصب بالمواد الرابطة
وتفضلوا بقبول فائق الاحترام


----------



## 0yaz9 (26 يوليو 2009)

والله انه موضوع بجد رائع


----------



## SALAR2005 (26 يوليو 2009)

اعتقد هناك خطا واضح بالتنفيذ يعبر عن الخبرة الضعفية وهو قبل ان تربط حديد القاعدة اين water proofing فيجب عليك القيام بوضع طبقتين على الاقل لل membrane وبعدها صب طبقة من السكريت لحماية الwater proofing


----------



## eng_saleh (26 يوليو 2009)

شاكر يا باشمهندس بس ياريت تفاصيل اكتر


----------



## هديل السعودي (27 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييرا


----------



## enaboud (27 يوليو 2009)

مع الشكر الجزيل وبارك الله فيك جهودك لدعم المهندسين


----------



## enaboud (27 يوليو 2009)

:73::73::73::73::63:


enaboud قال:


> مع الشكر الجزيل وبارك الله فيك جهودك لدعم المهندسين


----------



## بن سلة (11 أغسطس 2009)

* الله يعطيكم العافية ومشكورين على المجهود*​


----------



## نجاة حسن محمد (14 أغسطس 2009)

اخي العزيز ارجو من الله ان يوفقك لما فيه الخير وان يكتب لك هذه صدقة جارية - وارجو ان تكمل كيفية ربط الانابيب واحجامهامع الماطور والفلتر والتقسيم والنوزلات وكذلك مع انبوب التفريغ بالصور وبالسرعة الممكنة رجاءاً


----------



## أسد الغابة (14 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا ياليث
بارك الله بك
وحفظك الله
يادليمي


----------



## هشام الشافعى (15 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الجبار ويارب يكون فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## aimano (24 أغسطس 2009)

مشكورين على هذه المعلومات


----------



## hhmady (27 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم انا عاوذ اعرف فين العزل هنا انا لما بعمال حمام اولا اعمال عاديا وبعدين العزل وبعدين حمايه وبعدن حديد وخرسانه ولما افرغ من الحوائط الخرسانه اعمل العزل واحميه بالمبانى مثل ذالك


----------



## الــدولار (30 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك اخوي ليث


----------



## عمار هاشم (30 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور أخ ليث على هذا الجهد بس ممكن اعرف وضع الجدار الساند هل هو كقالب ام هو جزء من سمك جدار المسبح تحياتي اخوك المهندس عمار من العراق


----------



## abbahama (6 فبراير 2010)

احى الكريم ارجو ايضاحات اكثر


----------



## ماجد الحسينى (13 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م/غيلان (16 فبراير 2010)

شكراااااااا


----------



## عمر المشهداني (16 فبراير 2010)

اخي الكريم التسليح للجدران وصبها ولكن استخدمت لبناء الجران الطابوق سبب هذا اذا امكن وجزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## النورس السعيد (19 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيراً أيها الزميل العزيز على المعلومات المقدمة واجهد المبذول.*​


----------



## محمد كمال عبدالله (20 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لكم اخوانى الكرام


----------



## mido30303 (23 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة اللة و بركاتة 

ارجو الاستفسار فى تركيب الاسكيمار مكان تركيبة عكس الهواء 

كيف اظبط الاسكيمار لكى لا تقابلنى مشاكلة فيما بعد 
و ممكن الرد اول مرة على الايميل عشان مش بعرف اجيب الاجابة على المنتدى 
او ارسلى على الاميل كيف اصل للرد على المنتدى
ولكم جميعا جزير الشكر


----------



## mido30303 (23 فبراير 2010)

الاميل هو moonlight4046ياهو وشكرا لكل الاخوة اعضاء المنتدى


----------



## abumaddi600 (27 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووور


----------



## مالك الزبيدي (1 مارس 2010)

*مسبح منزلي*

شكري وتقديري


----------



## sdolphiny (1 مايو 2010)

thanks it is so ggod


----------



## eng.Mo3TaZ (1 مايو 2010)

شكـــــرا أخى الكريم


----------



## المهندس حسام حسني (6 مايو 2010)

شكرا يا ليث العرب


----------



## محمد المسلاتي (6 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً أيها الزميل العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## aladdin (8 مايو 2010)

عمل جميل وعلى العموم استعمالك للوتر استوب مناسب جدا وارجو العلم انه فى حال استخدامه هنا فلا يهم ان كان للتمدد او خلافه
ولكن فى حال استخدامه للفاصل التمددى لا يجوز استعمال العكس
ارجو التوفيق للجميع وامل ان نكون جميعا ايجبيين فى كل تصرفاتنا.


----------



## amal 7ayate (14 مايو 2010)

انا مش شايفه صور فى التوبيك خالص ليه ؟


----------



## m66666677 (14 مايو 2010)

thanks a lot


----------



## gamal albna (30 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmed01212 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

اريد ان اعرف بناء مبانى حول حوائط حمام السباحة افضل ام عمل شدة خشبية و زراجين


----------



## magdielashwah (15 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى
نرجو الافادة فى عمل حوض سباحة صغير لمنزلى بمقاس 3*5 عمق 1.5 مع العلم بانى غير متخصص فانا مصمم طباعى واجمع معلومات عن الموضوع لاني ارغب فى تنفيذه بنفسى لتقليل التكلفة 
ارجو تبسيط المعلومة مراعاة لما سبق توضيحه.
مستعدون للاجابة على اى سؤال يخص الطباعة من اى زاوية باذن الله 
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ابو نادر2000 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## المثلث المرعب (19 ديسمبر 2010)

الأخ العزيز الليث

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد :ـ
اخي العزيز ارغب في انشاء مسبح خاص بمنزلي بمساحة 4×6 وعلى حد علمي لديك خبره في هذا الموضوع فأرجو تزويدي بأفضل الطرق في انشاء المسبح والمواد التي استخدمها ونسب الاسمنت والحديد والمواد العازله وكل مايجب عمله في المسبح والطريقه في الإنشاء من البدايه حتى النهايه حيث لا توجد فكره عند بعض المقاولين عندنا وحبذا ان وجد صور للمساعده ..


----------



## ابوعمررررر (5 يناير 2011)

شكررررررررررررررا


----------



## didi 13 (5 يناير 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً على المعلومات القيمة 
وأمل أن تعطينا تفاصيل عن المعدات الميكانيكية والملحقات الخاصة بالفلترة والضخ .... إلخ


----------



## م / احمد عصام (7 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## adilmuradi (7 يناير 2011)

thak you


----------



## naaderjoha (10 مايو 2011)

مشكورين جميعا لكل من يقدم علما نافعا لايريد به إلا وجه الله جزيتم خيرا


----------



## عصام السرحان (10 مايو 2011)

الموضوع جميل وجهودكم مشكورة في عرضه مع تقديرنا


----------



## محمد على قرقوم (28 مايو 2011)

اعتزم انشاء مسبح و لتقليل التكلفة انوى استخدام طوب مفرغ مع لياسة بدلا من الخرسانة المسلحة فى الحوائط 
الارض المنشا فيها صخرية فى المجمل ....و المسبح بالمزرعة ؟ 
ارجو المساعدة


----------



## مهندس : محمود نصر (29 مايو 2011)

*أحسنت وأحسن الله إليك* ​


----------



## م.فهد المظيبري (21 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## السراب55 (19 يوليو 2011)

كلللللللللللللعام انتم بخير


----------



## مندوزا (19 يوليو 2011)

مشكور على هذا الجهد الجميل


----------



## anawbs (23 يوليو 2011)

وين الاخ ليث يا اخوان !!


----------



## ahmedshamil (23 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## osama1200 (7 سبتمبر 2011)

مششششكككووورر


----------



## محمد بن عطيه ميدان (7 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mo.attia (28 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكورون ايها الزملاء على الافاده


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (28 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## كيرو عبده (29 سبتمبر 2011)

well done


----------



## حمزهههههه (29 سبتمبر 2011)

والله انا مستاء جدا

الموضوع يتلخص في نصف صفحه ولكن مكتوب في 18 صفحه لماذا هذا العناء الطويل وفي النهايه لم يكمل صاحب الموضوع الموضوع كاملا ولكن لن يسعنا الا ان نشكره علي مجهوداته


----------



## خضير5 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ؟


----------



## أحمد ابو الجميلين (3 أكتوبر 2011)

اين بقية الموضوع يا بشمهندس ليث كلنا تطلع و شغف للإستكمال 
من فضلك لا تحرمنا مما لديك من خبرات فى هذا المجال


----------



## yousef807 (7 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبو سلمان الكندي (7 أبريل 2012)

the expanded water stop is more prefareable nowdays...many consultants advise to go for it.
and actully it is more workable if we make a groove a long the construction joint and lay it along the joint.
the advantage is this kind of material expands as soon as touched by water preventing any chance for the leakage.


----------



## letholena (18 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا اخ ليث


----------



## samarraa (26 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## deghidy (26 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا استفدنا جزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس منهل حسن (14 أغسطس 2013)

مشكورين على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## مهندس برما (15 أغسطس 2013)

*ممتاز*

موضوع جميل ....


----------



## Hamad1387 (1 أكتوبر 2014)

معلومات مفيدة


----------



## Hamad1387 (1 أكتوبر 2014)

ماهي أفضل أنواع المضخات والمعدات الخاصة بالمسابح


----------

